# 2011-2012 MR Rollover Nights



## SueDonJ (Jan 3, 2012)

It's that time again where we'll all be trying to figure out MR status and Rollover Nights for the new year.  Here's a post from Marriott Concierge on flyertalk that clarified, after last year's bungling, that any nights which were rolled over from 2010 into 2011 should NOT be counted when figuring out this year's.  So the equation is ...

Total Nights for 2011,
Less 2010-2011 Rollover Nights,
Less Nights Required for current status (75 Plat, 50 Gold, 10 Silver),
Equals Nights that will rollover to 2012.

There is also a recent post on flyertalk from someone who received written confirmation of the Rollover Nights promotion being extended into 2013.  That's good news if it's true because all the releases last year said something about it being continued "for one more year."  I haven't found any confirmation of this from Marriott but will be on the lookout for it.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 3, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> It's that time again where we'll all be trying to figure out MR status and Rollover Nights for the new year.  Here's a post from Marriott Concierge on flyertalk that clarified, after last year's bungling, that any nights which were rolled over from 2010 into 2011 should NOT be counted when figuring out this year's.  So the equation is ...
> 
> Total Nights for 2011,
> Less 2010-2011 Rollover Nights,
> ...






Susan;  nice info.  Thanks for posting this.

Happy to New Year to all.





.


----------



## aka Julie (Jan 3, 2012)

My husband was Platinum Elite for 2011.  However, he only ended up with 38 nights for 2011, so we thought he would be bumped down to Silver for 2012.

Lo and behold, in today's mail there was a mailing from Marriott saying tho he fell short, they were extending his Platinum status for 2012 and included his new card.  Yippee!


----------



## dualrated2 (Jan 3, 2012)

I received my Platinum card in today's mail and it shows an expiration of  "valid thru 2013" which was a nice extension of one year. 

The paperwork enclosed also stated that "We're also extending our popular Elite Rollover nights promotion, which means any nights stayed above your renewal level in 2012 will carry over to 2013."


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am am actually several nights short of platinum, but since I completed the "taste of platinum" successfully, I am supposed to be platinum through 2013.  It will be interesting to see how they handle the rollover nights.

Nothing online yet.


----------



## mlfrancis (Jan 9, 2012)

*same for me...*



aka Julie said:


> My husband was Platinum Elite for 2011.  However, he only ended up with 38 nights for 2011, so we thought he would be bumped down to Silver for 2012.
> 
> Lo and behold, in today's mail there was a mailing from Marriott saying tho he fell short, they were extending his Platinum status for 2012 and included his new card.  Yippee!



I only had 39 nights in 2011; just got the Platinum renewal for 2012 today!


----------



## gwhamm (Jan 9, 2012)

I got renewed at Platinum last week and had only reached 41 nights last year.  Should do better this next year.  Got to love it!


----------



## rsackett (Jan 9, 2012)

65 nights for me, still Gold.  Is there any way to look up how many nights rolled over last year?

Ray


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2012)

rsackett said:


> 65 nights for me, still Gold.  Is there any way to look up how many nights rolled over last year?
> 
> Ray



Sign in to your marriott.com account, click on "My Account Overview" in the gray "MY ACCOUNT" box, and then click on "Account Activity."  The "Rollover Nights" in that "Nights Earned" box will be the number of nights that you rolled over from 2010 into 2011.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 11, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> I am am actually several nights short of platinum, but since I completed the "taste of platinum" successfully, I am supposed to be platinum through 2013.  It will be interesting to see how they handle the rollover nights.
> 
> Nothing online yet.



I've been hoping to get that Platinum renewal letter. I had 74 nights last year. 

Sheila


----------



## kjd (Jan 12, 2012)

Just got platinum renewal with 42 nights.  Good till Feb 2013.  Would've made the 75 nights except for several cancellations.  Not sure why they renewed it except maybe for the amount of credit card spending.  Who knows?  These reports of renewal seem very random.


----------



## jpc763 (Jan 12, 2012)

I am Gold and this is my Rewards Activity as of today






So, are these nights what I am starting 2012 with?  Do I only need 17 more nights to get Platinum?

Thanks, I am a bit confused!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2012)

jpc763 said:


> I am Gold and this is my Rewards Activity as of today
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SueDonJ said:


> Total Nights for 2011,
> Less 2010-2011 Rollover Nights,
> Less Nights Required for current status (75 Plat, 50 Gold, 10 Silver),
> Equals Nights that will rollover to 2012.



You'll be Gold through 2/13 because that's the status you attained as of 12/11.  (Unless you earn Plat status before 2/13, or unless you get one of those random Plat status upgrades.   )

To figure out how many status nights you'll have when the rollover happens:
58 (total nights) 
- 21 (2010-11 rollover nights) 
= 37 
- 50 (required for Gold) 
= -13, so you won't carry Rollover Nights into 2012.


----------



## jpc763 (Jan 12, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> You'll be Gold through 2/13 because that's the status you attained as of 12/11.  (Unless you earn Plat status before 2/13, or unless you get one of those random Plat status upgrades.   )
> 
> To figure out how many status nights you'll have when the rollover happens:
> 58 (total nights)
> ...



So can I still attain Platinum with 17 more nights before 12/12?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2012)

jpc763 said:


> So can I still attain Platinum with 17 more nights before 12/12?



No.  If your numbers don't change between now and when the rollover happens sometime in the next week or so, you'll be Gold through 2/13 and will have no status nights on your account at the rollover.  If you amass 75 nights, what's required for Plat status, at any point prior to 2/13 then you'll become a Plat at that point.  (That's going strictly by the numbers.  It's possible you'll become Plat through any of the published or unpublished promotions that Marriott offers throughout the year, similar to what others in this thread are reporting.)

When Marriott introduced the Rollover Nights promotion they also discontinued the "rolling calendar" way of counting status nights.  If that was still in effect then you could have counted what's in your account now with any others that you amass during a 12-month period.  But since Rollover Nights, everybody starts out at zero-plus-eligible-Rollover-Nights (based on that equation above) when the rollover to a new year occurs.


----------



## NboroGirl (Jan 12, 2012)

I only had 25 nights for 2011, so imagine my surprise when I got a letter from Marriott saying even though we fell short, they were renewing my Gold status, good through 2013:

Nights Earned
Nights Stayed:	25
Bonus Nights Earned:	0
Promotional:	0
Rewards Credit Card:	0
Rewarding Events:	0
Rollover Nights:	0
Total Nights Earned this Year:	25
Total Membership Nights:	156

That's quite a gift!  I was bummed when I realized we weren't even going to come close.  Especially since we'll be staying at Marriotts for our Italy trip this year.  I wonder why they decided to let me keep Gold for another year?  

I just noticed this:
50 Nights Needed to Achieve Next Level
25 Nights Needed to Renew Level

So I guess we only need 25 to maintain gold.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2012)

NboroGirl said:


> ... That's quite a gift! I was bummed when I realized we weren't even going to come close. Especially since we'll be staying at Marriotts for our Italy trip this year. I wonder why they decided to let me keep Gold for another year?
> 
> I just noticed this:
> 50 Nights Needed to Achieve Next Level
> ...



Watch these numbers for changes in the next week or so - they haven't updated our online accounts with year-end stuff yet.

That is a nice gift, you should be able to take advantage of being Gold when you're in Italy with lounge access, breakfast, etc.  Very nice!


----------



## ada903 (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't think they updated my info with 2012 yet - so do I understand it correctly that they will roll anything over 75 (which is 46 nights) into 2012?

Nights Stayed: 106
Bonus Nights Earned: 15
Promotional: 0
Rewards Credit Card: 15
Rewarding Events: 0
Rollover Nights: 0
Total Nights Earned this Year: 121
Total Membership Nights: 121


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2012)

ada903 said:


> I don't think they updated my info with 2012 yet - so do I understand it correctly that they will roll anything over 75 (which is 46 nights) into 2012?
> 
> Nights Stayed: 106
> Bonus Nights Earned: 15
> ...



Yes.  You didn't have any 2010-2011 Rollover Nights in your account, so all the nights you earned over the 75 required for Plat will rollover this year.  You'll be a Plat through 2/13 and will start out this year with 46 Rollover Nights.  That combined with whatever you'll earn with the VISA card next year is a VERY good start towards earning the 75 total you'll need to remain a Plat beyond 2/13.  And who knows?  You may be upgraded through a promotion like others in this thread to whatever is higher than Plat.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> No.  If your numbers don't change between now and when the rollover happens sometime in the next week or so, you'll be Gold through 2/13 and will have no status nights on your account at the rollover.  If you amass 75 nights, what's required for Plat status, at any point prior to 2/13 then you'll become a Plat at that point.  (That's going strictly by the numbers.  It's possible you'll become Plat through any of the published or unpublished promotions that Marriott offers throughout the year, similar to what others in this thread are reporting.)



I don't think that nights stayed between Jan 1 and the end of Feb count toward 2011 nights stayed. They just don't change ones status to allow for any true 2011 nights to post. So any nights stayed between now and the end of February won't help renew or attain platinum based on 2011 nights.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2012)

You know, I vaguely remember something about DC Points purchasers getting automatic MR status if they buy a certain amount of Points - maybe in a thread about sales presentations.  I don't remember exactly and can't find it in a TUG search.  Hmmmm.  I wonder if they're secretly using timeshare ownership as a requirement for Plat promotions?  It seems like this thread is showing Plat upgrades happening to more folks than in other years.  Maybe it is the timeshares.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> You know, I vaguely remember something about DC Points purchasers getting automatic MR status if they buy a certain amount of Points -



I first reported it in this thread. Didn't garner much interest.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> You know, I vaguely remember something about DC Points purchasers getting automatic MR status if they buy a certain amount of Points - maybe in a thread about sales presentations.  I don't remember exactly and can't find it in a TUG search.  Hmmmm.  I wonder if they're secretly using timeshare ownership as a requirement for Plat promotions?  It seems like this thread is showing Plat upgrades happening to more folks than in other years.  Maybe it is the timeshares.



We are gold and had 31 nights in 2011, no notice of renewing our gold for us yet. We are just Standard Owners, you may be on to something.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> No.  If your numbers don't change between now and when the rollover happens sometime in the next week or so, you'll be Gold through 2/13 and will have no status nights on your account at the rollover.  If you amass 75 nights, what's required for Plat status, at any point prior to 2/13 then you'll become a Plat at that point.  (That's going strictly by the numbers.  It's possible you'll become Plat through any of the published or unpublished promotions that Marriott offers throughout the year, similar to what others in this thread are reporting.)





dioxide45 said:


> I don't think that nights stayed between Jan 1 and the end of Feb count toward 2011 nights stayed. They just don't change ones status to allow for any true 2011 nights to post. So any nights stayed between now and the end of February won't help renew or attain platinum based on 2011 nights.



It's so hard to explain all this in a way that doesn't cause misunderstanding.  I know that 12/31 is the cut-off date for earning Nights in a calendar year.  But what I was trying to say to jpc is that if s/he doesn't earn any other nights before the accounts are updated sometime in the next week or so, then when the account is updated s/he'll be Gold _with 0 Nights on the account_ and will remain Gold through Feb '13.  With 0 Nights on the account then s/he'll have to earn 75 Nights to reach Plat.  If Nights are earned now before the year-end rollover is processed then they would show in the 2012 account, and the base s/he works with at the time of the year-end rollover will not be 0.  Hopefully this is easier to understand.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> I first reported it in this thread. Didn't garner much interest.



Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 12, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> We are gold and had 31 nights in 2011, no notice of renewing our gold for us yet. We are just Standard Owners, you may be on to something.



We're Plat and had 120 Nights, 30 of which were 2010-2011 Rollover Nights.  So I figure we should remain Plat through 2/13, and will have 15 Rollover Nights when they update the accounts.  So far so good, we got our letter yesterday with a Plat card that expires 2/13, now just waiting on the account update.  It'd be nice if the upgrades went beyond Plat to whatever secret thing exists  because we're DC Plat Prem, but if we are on to something then what you heard in the sales presentation doesn't go higher than Plat.  Oh well.  All I want is to earn enough this year to continue Plat MR status into 2014 because we'd like to give our son and his fiancee a nice honeymoon when they get married in July '14.


----------



## ada903 (Jan 12, 2012)

Susan thanks for clarifying!


----------



## javabean (Jan 13, 2012)

We also received the wonderful letter informing us that we would continue platinum until 2013. I'm so glad. I love the platinum benefits. I think we closed out the year with 60 nights credited. :whoopie:


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 14, 2012)

Nights Stayed:	17
Bonus Nights Earned:	19
Promotional:	0
Rewards Credit Card:	17
Rewarding Events:	0
Rollover Nights:	2
Total Nights Earned this Year:	36
Total Membership Nights:	338


I am confused as well.

I just completed  2 7 night TS stays that are showing up in the account but are NOT included in the numbers above....the dates are 1/1-8 and 1/2-9.
Should they credit that and give me continued Gold for 2012?
We have not gotten a new card for 2012.


----------



## BarbS (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been keeping track of the nights in my husband's account to make sure we get the correct amount rolled over.   I did notice in the past few days that 3 nights have been added to the total membership nights, but all the other totals still remain the same as they were on December 31.  When the numbers all reset for the new year, I'm assuming those 3 nights will then show up as nights stayed for 2012.   If my assumption is correct, then the same thing would apply to your account concerning the two weeks you just completed.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 14, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> Nights Stayed:	17
> Bonus Nights Earned:	19
> Promotional:	0
> Rewards Credit Card:	17
> ...



The year-end accounting has not been done yet for 2012, it should take place sometime during the next week or so.  They count status Nights on a calendar year basis, 1/1-12/31, which means the stays you just completed that took place in 2012 will not be counted towards the 2011 status.  (There's also a possibility that you won't get the full 14 Nights credit in 2012 for your last two stays because some of those nights overlap, and double nights are not supposed to be counted.  They might count them all, they might not.  Watch for the posting in the next few days.)

If the numbers you show above were all earned in 2011 then your equation for the year-end accounting begins with:
36 (total Nights)
- 2 (2010-2011 Rollover Nights)
= 34

I'm unclear about whether you were Gold as of 12/31.  If you were (through some promotion other than Nights Earned,) then the equation continues:
34
- 50 (Nights required for Gold)
= -16 (which is less than 0 so you won't carry Rollover Nights into 2012)
If you were Gold as of 12/31/11 and it is in effect through Feb '12 - since you didn't earn the 50 Nights required to maintain it, as of 2/12 you will be Silver and will not become Gold again unless you amass 50 nights in the 2012 calendar year.

If you were Silver as of 12/31, the equation continues:
34
- 10 (Nights required for Silver)
= 24 2011-2012 Rollover Nights
If you were Silver as of 12/31/11 then it will remain in effect through Feb '13 because you earned enough Nights to maintain it; you'll reach Gold if in the 2012 calendar year you amass 26 Nights in addition to the 24 that will roll over.

Also, watch for your letter about 2012 status, many of us have gotten them in the last week or so.  You might get lucky and they'll mysteriously upgrade you, too, like quite a few other TUGgers.

(I really hope I'm not making this more confusing than it should be.  Anybody who wants to comment, feel free!   )


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 14, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> Nights Stayed:	17
> Bonus Nights Earned:	19
> Promotional:	0
> Rewards Credit Card:	17
> ...



I am in the same boat you are. I completed two stays that don't seem to be in my numbers, after one stay - it increased by 1 night instead of 7, and the other stay that overlapped into 2012 didn't add any more nights. I am showing 73 nights (just shy of plat) and still gold. Don't know how it will fall after they do the accounting!! (But didn't get upgraded to plat even though we were SO close!!)


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 14, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> The year-end accounting has not been done yet for 2012, it should take place sometime during the next week or so.  They count status Nights on a calendar year basis, 1/1-12/31, which means the stays you just completed that took place in 2012 will not be counted towards the 2011 status.  (There's also a possibility that you won't get the full 14 Nights credit in 2012 for your last two stays because some of those nights overlap, and double nights are not supposed to be counted.  They might count them all, they might not.  Watch for the posting in the next few days.)
> 
> If the numbers you show above were all earned in 2011 then your equation for the year-end accounting begins with:
> 36 (total Nights)
> ...


We have been Gold for several years.... Thanks, will see what happens.


----------



## wvacations (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone notice that the Marriott Rewards reset the totals last night. 2011 nights not showing anymore just the 2012 nights. Here's my problem, I was suppose to get 66 roll over noghts and instead it says 0!! Anyone get thier roll over nights?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 15, 2012)

wvacations said:


> Anyone notice that the Marriott Rewards reset the totals last night. 2011 nights not showing anymore just the 2012 nights. Here's my problem, I was suppose to get 66 roll over noghts and instead it says 0!! Anyone get thier roll over nights?



They may not have added the rollover nights in yet. I think there was a delay last year on getting credit for the rollover.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Jan 15, 2012)

Rollover nights were added 1-2 weeks after resetting last year. I would expect the same this year.


----------



## nanceetom (Jan 15, 2012)

*Question on buying a resale*

I know there have been a lot of e-mails on buying resales on e-bay.  Just started having an interest, but have no idea how it really works.  If you bid on a property, how would you know if there is still money owed on it.  I guess I'm at a very elementary level here.  Could anyone give me some info or direction to begin on buying resales.


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 16, 2012)

Rollover nights have now posted, I was pleasantly surprised to see I am now Marriott gold despite only 36 nights last year. Nice surprise!


----------



## windje2000 (Jan 16, 2012)

nanceetom said:


> I know there have been a lot of e-mails on buying resales on e-bay.  Just started having an interest, but have no idea how it really works.  If you bid on a property, how would you know if there is still money owed on it.  I guess I'm at a very elementary level here.  Could anyone give me some info or direction to begin on buying resales.



You are probably posting in the wrong forum.

Try BUYING SELLING RENTING and also take a look at this post LINK

All the info and all the different systems . . .  can be overwhelming to a beginner .

Take your time, read the boards and get educated/smart before you take the plunge.

Good luck


----------



## thinze3 (Jan 16, 2012)

Zero rollovers and only 73 more to renew. Slim to zero chance.


----------



## ira g (Jan 16, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> Zero rollovers and only 73 more to renew. Slim to zero chance.



Also zero rollovers after finishing the year with 88 nights  nights I figured I would have 13 rollovers. Spoke to Marriott Rewards and they said no rollover as I had 22 rollovers in the 88 nights from 2010. It's going to be hard to reach 75 this year.


----------



## tiel (Jan 16, 2012)

We had a rollover of 32 nights into 2012, so we are starting very strong.  Given the extra nights we will be getting from our Marriott VISA we should make it to Platinum again.  But next year, I'm guessing we will be in the zero rollover category and starting from scratch..will probably not make Platinum then.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 16, 2012)

16 rollover for us. Platinum through Feb 2013.


----------



## wvacations (Jan 16, 2012)

My 67 roll over nights posted today. Add to my 7 nights at Shadow Ridge and 2 Credit Card nights from January bill I am at 76 nights this year! Already Platinum! Problem is I most likely won't see many roll over to 2013 as the first 67 nights over 75 are rollover nights and won't count for 2013.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 16, 2012)

Our 15 Rollover Nights showed up today along with the VISA Nights for Jan '12.  Pretty good, Marriott seems to be getting a handle on doing these changeovers with minimal fuss in a shorter amount of time.  Nice.

I wonder, though, why they can't formulate a simple e-mail to all MR Members that would detail the Member's Status and its expiration date, as well as the completed equation for each particular Member's Rollover Nights count.  Something like that would really lessen the confusion, and it seems like it could be done with only a few input fields in the body of the email.


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jan 18, 2012)

0 rollover for me, I hit 93 nights in 2011 but I had 19 rollover from 2010.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 18, 2012)

Zero rollover for us, but we received the membership material in the mail yesterday and they renewed Gold for us even though we only had 31 nights last year (two of which were roll overs).

This will just prevent any rollover nights in to 2013. Had we been silver, we would have had plenty of nights above 10 in 2012 that would have rolled over and would hit gold early in 2013 which would have been good through February 2015.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 19, 2012)

FYI ... There's a flyertalk thread from Marriott Concierge that says Marriott is making some Rollover-related corrections to MR accounts this week.  Don't know the details but it looks like a reason to re-check your numbers next week, after they're hopefully done fixing things.


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Status adjusted*

I was readjusted back to silver, but given all of my rollover nights so I'll be gold by middle of this year thru feb 2014 so it all works out.


----------



## DKT (Jan 19, 2012)

2011 - 2012 Gold - No rollover nights for us....


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 19, 2012)

10 for me.  Happy about that.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 19, 2012)

sb2313 said:


> I was readjusted back to silver, but given all of my rollover nights so I'll be gold by middle of this year thru feb 2014 so it all works out.



If you went back to silver, how did you have any roll over? By going back it would mean you were gold or above in 2011. To get roll over you would have had to be over 50 nights, which would have renewed your gold anyhow.

I don't see how it is possible to drop status and get rollover nights. Am I missing something?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 19, 2012)

Check out this post..... Maybe accidentally upgraded to Gold (and then back to silver?)


----------



## sb2313 (Jan 19, 2012)

FlyerBobcat said:


> Check out this post..... Maybe accidently upgraded to Gold (and then back to silver?)



Exactly, accidental upgrade from silver to gold due to the rollover nights being miscalculated. They fixed the nights right away, but status took a few days to get corrected. In the end, I'm exactly where I should be status/nights wise.


----------

